# Ben and Amitts Next Meet ** Update 10 Jan Poll Cancelled **



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Guys and Gals.

After a successful meet at the weekend Amitt and I are gonna try our hands again!!

This time we are going a little bigger, but its only something we can do with a good amount of cars. Because of this im starting this thread early and will create a much cleaner thread when we have some definite numbers and locations.

So our thoughts are as follows:

Cruise abroad, for some great site seeing, great food and of course some great driving.

France is our initial thought, but numbers are important to us. So if everyone would prefer somewhere else then we are open to ideas!

It will be a single day trip to keep costs down, but will involve an early start and probably a late finish!!

Possibly meet up with the guys from the french forum, as i know they have good following.

Can i get a show of hands of interested parties.

Nick is this something the TTOC would like to get involved in??

*UPDATE*
We currently have a list that looks like the below.

T7 BNW
AmiTT
Adam TTR
Rustyintegrale
Hark
Hammer216
Nem
Vspurs
Bikerz
RedScouse
DenTTed
Suraj
Country Boy
GRE608Y

We are going to be meeting the French guys from Clan TT. Currently we are investigating locations. Should have something firm by Mid jan. We will then create the official thread with further details.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

This could also pan out into an overnight job, but that is something we can throw into the equation if need be...

I want to try and make this as inclusive as possible, including all possible train/ferry costs, but obviously not including Tolls, food and fuel... We will however endevour to project these costs to give you an idea of what it will cost based on pricing and exchange rates at time of calculation...

So, what we need is possible dates and numbers from people when we can get at least 15 of us together for a TT run into Europe or the UK...

Ideas are also welcome based on experience and knowledge of doing this in the past...

We could possibly get to another TT Club meet in Europe, show them how we do things in the UK


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Interested but cost and date were obviously play a huge factor. I liked the idea of teh alps tour, but anything in term time is a nono for me. Weekends allowed of course


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im thinking March time.

Gives us a good amount of time to organise it! I have no doubt it will be a weekend Jobbie!


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

I travel over to Holland several times a year via Dover/Calais(family) and one thing I do recommend is booking the ferry very early as prices rise, also the time of year plays a factor ie school holiday's etc....If you speak to the likes of P&O and Norfolk Line they will most prob do a block deal.. And as for attendees, pencil me in (dependanat on other engagements)!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

OK i think i should make it a little more specific and see how we get on.

April 4th. Two ideas below:

*Over night Trip:*

Head to Calais.
Meet Clan TT in france somewhere.
Drive scenic and fun route to somewhere for lunch.
Lunch
Bit more driving to Hotel/Hostel
Dinner
Drinks
Bed
Wake up
Drive some more scenic and fun routes
Back to Dover.
Home.

*Single day trip*

Head to Calais
Meet Clan TT
Scenic Drive to Lunch location
Lunch
Photos
Scenic drive back to Calais

Now this is a VERY VERY rough idea. But didnt want to leave it all wide open. We are happy to add to the above, and any ideas appreciated!!

Cheers.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

In principle yes I'm interested but it'll be down to dates for me to be honest!

cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Well its really rubish when people say that! 

At least give us some dates your free so we can try and arrange around those dates!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You'll need to avoid the weekend of the 8th March, as this is the TTOC karting day we've arranged.

Other than that, keep me informed with the details and I'll help as I can.

Nick


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

As long as it is a single day trip then that is fine!

I'm not going to be able to do an overnighter!

But single day, count me in!

:roll:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Sounds good to me Mr Events Organisers.... Can I have a lift?  :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Adam,

Your comming as the support car!!

Boot full of spare TT parts! You can drive infront of me to help my drag!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

To be honest, im more interested in the day trip to! But as i said its all about Numbers. We want as many people as possible for this sort of event.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Adam,
> 
> Your comming as the support car!!
> 
> Boot full of spare TT parts! You can drive infront of me to help my drag!


lol - ok! Just dont all race off and leave me


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww how sweet is that!! Dont worry ads i wont.

Put me on the insurance and we can swap every now and then!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If I came Id prob come down and stay somewhere near london or calais otherwise I will have done 3 hrs driving beofre we even set off for calais.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Awww how sweet is that!! Dont worry ads i wont.
> 
> Put me on the insurance and we can swap every now and then!!


will do hunny... i mean.... ben...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Matt, im sure we can find you somewhere with one of us for the night in london!! Adam loves having boys next to him in bed !


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Adam loves having boys next to him in bed !


I really do! Come and spend a night with me Matt :-* :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

This sounds like fun but i've done the calais thing before and it wasn't all that. The drive and scenary was average. Perhaps an overnighter would be better. Just as a comparison, to get to somewhere like belgium takes around 4-5hrs from east london. The key here are some really good scenic roads and adequate breakdown cover for that inevitable coilpack failure!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Lets go through the tunnel!

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Going abroad maybe a big ask for me, im happy with local meets as I dont know any of you guys or cars (Bar Sam). I would be interested if enough notice was given if its a weekday as would need to book time off work as would others im sure


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Adam loves having boys next to him in bed !
> ...


Just found out I'm bust every weekend until next summer Ben... sorry


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hark said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > T7 BNW said:
> ...


Is it something I said?!?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bit far for us


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Its only £54 for a return ticket through the tunnel!

http://www.eurotunnel1.com/direct/booking/Time.asp

What do you think!

Gets us there much quicker and pretty cheap!

:roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im interested   Pencil me in please.

Im open to whether its a single day trip or a overnight trip, but as Matt has mentioned i would also come down south the night before more than likely 

The random date of April 4th at present im off work for, and the day after incase we do an overnighter


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Its only £54 for a return ticket through the tunnel!
> 
> http://www.eurotunnel1.com/direct/booking/Time.asp
> 
> ...


Believe me mate, it's quick, cheap and easy but the opportunities to bugger your wheels are a-plenty...

I wouldn't risk it personally. Having said that I've never scraped the wheels on my BMW but I just know I'd be over cautious in the TT and do it...  :twisted: :?

Cheers

rich


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't be that bad!!

If they can fit large cars/4x4's etc on I'm sure we'd manage in little TT's!!

:?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Can't be that bad!!
> 
> If they can fit large cars/4x4's etc on I'm sure we'd manage in little TT's!!
> 
> :?


It's not the size it's the width. My TT has a lardy arse which means my wheelbase is wider than my 540 Touring.

You drive through the carriages when you get on and there are kerbs each side. You'll probably be fine 99% of the time but I thought I'd point it out... :?

cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Can't be that bad!!
> ...


I hit the sides three or four times when we went over in September ,not a mark on the wheels though.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I hit the sides three or four times when we went over in September ,not a mark on the wheels though.


Were you pissed on that Newky Brown?   

It's the bit where you join the train from the platform that bothers me, especially if you're on the top deck.

cheers

rich


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Tunnel it is then!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds daft but the toilets are the trouble.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sounds daft but the toilets are the trouble.


Ha!

Tell me more!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds daft but the toilets are the trouble.
> ...


They have flushing devices? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The toilets stick out so you go left to avoid them but the roadway doesn't go left. BANG


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> The toilets stick out so you go left to avoid them but the roadway doesn't go left. BANG


They don't! :lol: You _were_ on Newky Brown... :roll:

Optical illusion [smiley=freak.gif]

I can see this being the event of the year. Ben I can't commit on dates because I want to bring my wife and she's on rosters. That means we won't know until the month before any proposed date.

I'm happy to help with this too. It's about time we had some throbbing event down south... 

cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok To add a little order....

T7 BNW
AmiTT
Adam TTR
Rustyintegrale
Hark
Hammer216
Nem
Vspurs
Bikerz
RedScouse
Daveintheuk
DenTTed
Suraj
Country Boy
GRE608Y

Lets keep the numbers coming in! Maybe add this topic to your sigs so people see it! Cheers guys.

Ben


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol: Thanks for adding me. Im not a defo will we have a date. Sorry guys just being honest


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm only ok if its a day trip!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

OK OK relax!! To be honest i reckon a day trip is going to be more likely! I would like to do the night trip, but don't think we can get good enough numbers.

Just to get some ideas rolling ( we are really looking to you guys for ideas here!!!) i found this not to far off the beaten "Track"

http://www.circuitdecroix.com/index1.html

I mean... we have to have a destination to somewhere to begin with!! Im not saying it has to be a track so please dont start thinking "Oh im not going if its going to be a track day".... It was just an idea and im hoping for you guys to give lots more!

Cheers.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Oh......... im not going if its going to be a track day


----------



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Sounds all good to me - Pencil me in then. I'm happy to 'go with the flow' on this one.

Time to get some European breakdown cover I think!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Ben

Ill have a think and try to help out with some ideas. Would avoid a trackday though tbh mate. If you think about it chances of someone finishing off brake pads, boiling fluids, wrecking tyres or knackering a clutch are fairly high. Not something any of us want to think about hundreds of miles and in another country.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry Dave, don't know how i missed you!

Your added in!

Cheers mate. I wasn't too keen on a track day my self, but couldn't think of anything, and wanted to get some of you lot thinking for once! 

Where is rich... I'm sure he will be along any second, once he has finished googling the best route in the world through France.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

A drive abroad to somewhere with a view and a drive back is all that is needed to be honest!

:roll:

Oh yeah, and some good weather!

:?


----------



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Just my two cents (but still happy to go with the flow, I'm merely a follower  )...

I reckon it would be great to get on some twisty roads in the mountains or coastal somewhere. Get some great photos. Have a bite to eat some where nice and all done in TT convoy style!

Keeps it simple - you can drive as hard or soft as you like and it keeps the costs down.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just another idea Ben. Depending on ffedback for this is if people want to stay more Uk based you could aim for somewhere like the lakes or wales.

I know its not quite as glamarous, but I was thinking you could plan it so people joined along the way. Like coincide with other cruises?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Hark said:


> Just another idea Ben. Depending on ffedback for this is if people want to stay more Uk based you could aim for somewhere like the lakes or wales.
> 
> I know its not quite as glamarous, but I was thinking you could plan it so people joined along the way. Like coincide with other cruises?


  Id rather this too!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Just another idea Ben. Depending on ffedback for this is if people want to stay more Uk based you could aim for somewhere like the lakes or wales.
> ...


Except you have the busy roads and more chance of bad weather. The big thing about France is the space and the further south we go the better the chance of good weather...

Plus it's a complete change of scenery, food and lifestyle... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I totally agree Rich, but you have got to wonder how far south your going to get in a day, especially if we don't stay over....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> I totally agree Rich, but you have got to wonder how far south your going to get in a day, especially if we don't stay over....


Further than we will on British roads that's for sure! I once drove from the south of Spain to Calais in a single trip. The roads were that much better!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

Quick question is this goin to be one of them, plod along at 55mph saving petrol type
things with "wow look at that view" . :?:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Droo said:


> Quick question is this goin to be one of them, plod along at 55mph saving petrol type
> things with "wow look at that view" . :?:


Not for me it won't... :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Droo said:


> Quick question is this goin to be one of them, plod along at 55mph saving petrol type
> things with "wow look at that view" . :?:


I would like to think there will be some posing!! Driving slow getting pics of each other, But for some reason i have NO doubt there will be some intense driving happening as well!!

Although Rich is a bit old for that!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Although Rich is a bit old for that!


I could tell that from our drive up to MK on Saturday :wink: :-*


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Although Rich is a bit old for that!
> ...


I think it was just you and I wasn't it? Weren't we the ones who kept having to stop? :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Listen..

You guys are CRAP at being leaders when there are 7 cars or so behind you!! You need to try and make it so we all pull out from junctions together! Not you two then the rest of us!!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Im a bit sceptical on this one becasue of my dodgy clutch :?

Hmmmm....


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Its in APRIL next year mate!!

That's plenty of time for you fix the clutch. Either way if your driving the car every day at the moment then you can drive with us! Its not gonna be a track day!

Suraj

This is Amitt and I's second meet. I will genuinely be upset if you don't make an effort on this one! Infact Naresh that goes for you to!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hasnt Suraj got his brothers, mothers, sisters, fathers, sheeps, dogs, uncles - second cousins, aunts wedding? I swear he mentioned it was sometime in April?!

He'll tell you the day before i'm sure


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm up for this, but to get anywhere decent, you must do an overnighter. Nine hour drive from calais (which is a poo hole btw) will get you somewhere really nice, depending on direction you could hit somewhere like Orange/cote du rhone valley, less than that to le mans, or even just paris, or head east.

A day trip by the time you get off the tunnel will get you nowhere.

I'm up for it, so add me in.

John


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Droo said:


> Quick question is this goin to be one of them, plod along at 55mph saving petrol type
> things with "wow look at that view" . :?:


So after reading the replies to your question are you in?

Dentted and suraj i have updated the list.

Keep em comming guys, Add this to the bottom of your signitures so people see it! Lets get a few more names on the list and then start making some decisions.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

9 hour drive...ouch

I fall get tired and stop for a 20 min kip coming back from London lol


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

To be fair Hark, 9 hours of getting our arses in gear 100mph we could hit the cote, if we go south. 730 miles it's not undoable, but we need to give it beans, get there and drink as many beers as possible in the 15 minutes before we all fall asleep, so doable but not practical.


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Droo said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question is this goin to be one of them, plod along at 55mph saving petrol type
> ...


I,m gaining interest . :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Droo said:


> I,m gaining interest . :wink:


Good enough for me.... Name is added to the list.!!

So come on guys. I dont want this version of the thread to go on forever. I think we have enough numbers to start a proper thread. But im not doing that untill we have some locations specified!!

So keep your ideas comming in!!

Also just another idea to throw in the air. Seems some people are interested in doing an overnighter, and some people arent. My thought is this. Some people could turn back at the "day point" mark, and head home. Others could continue the cruise for the over night stay.

I guess if we did that we would be accomodating everyong!!

But hey!! Just an idea!!

And its true! (!) is the most over used bit of grammer!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

If the above was to be done (ie - single trippers head home and the others stay over) then it could be possible for us to head to Paris on the first day or somewhere around that region. The overnighters could then stay over and the following day travel down to the millau bridge?

Just chucking some idea's into the thread :wink:


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

hi there

sorry to come so late in this topic

i'm french living in Versailles (just next to Paris) and am a member of the clan TT
would you need any help, please feel free to ask and i'll transmet to the club 

that would be great to see you !!!

David


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

HI David.

Great to have you here!

We would really like to meet you guys somewhere. Where do you think would be good? Also if you can advise where we can go on just a day trip that would be great.

Do you think you could get some Clan TT members together for this? How many do you think you could get in total?

Really pleased your on the thread!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Ben, I think you and Iceman should start planning this meet together seeing as he could be a vital contact for the trip to France, plus a good opportunity to see how the French mod their TT's. 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Also it's good coz ben speaks fluent French!


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Ben

i'd love to help you
the french clan TT would be proud to come to your trip
the number of french TTs will depend on where you want to go for one day
April is far enough to create something great i think!!!

for example, if you come near Paris, it will be easy to get more than 10 french TTs i think

any idea of how many TT you would be approximately

feel free to PM me if needed

@Naresh: if you come you'll have to make me the doorhandle LEDs :lol:

@Adam: i also speak fluent english so that souretty good

Regards from France

Iceman (David)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

David.

I would like to think we will have 15 members. Hopefully more!! Really pleased your getting involved. Its not just me doing the planning, Amitt will also be helping.

Paris is very doable for the day, I guess its a good place for some photo opportunities too! I know some of the guys would like some nice roads to drive on along the way. Can you recommend anywhere for both things?

Maybe to get the ball rolling an idea could be for us to head down to Paris as quickly and early as possible. Meet with you guys, then all of us to go on a nice drive with some stops for photo's. Maybe grab a bite to eat, before heading back to Calais.

Will you start a similar post on your french website? I would come and read it but Adam is slightly misinformed ( although how i don't know he is one of my best mates!) Its Spanish i speak not french!

This could be a HUGE event guys i hope your trying to recruit!! ....

This post was just to get an idea of how many people. Once iceman, Amitt and my self have worked out some actual locations for meeting, eating, driving and photo ops i will start a clean "Official" Thread.

Thanks again.

Ben


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ICEMAN - For the 2 forums to meet up is not only a great idea but a great experiance and photo opportunity.

It'll be a pleasure to meet you all and see some french TT's!


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

Ben,

i will work on that with some other tt owners (especially for the nice drive between Paris and Calais)
i won't make any official post for the moment to keep this secret  
but as soon as the date will be decided i'll make an announcement 
what do you think of that guys?

coming from Calais to Versailles would be 3 hours and a half officially
and to Paris would be something like 20 minutes more depending on traffic of course

regards

David


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

OK cool

Those times sound do able for sure!

Don't keep it too secret we want a good turn out.

Id like to finalize some locations sooner rather than later to get the official post up!

Let me know how you get on speaking to your other forum members.

Ben


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

Be sure that everything will be all right.
I'll contact the good people to help me for this.
$I'll let you know anything :wink:

David


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, don't forget also to find a local hand car wash to get the cars looking the part for any group photo's we take especially in Paris. There are car parks near the Eifel Tower so how cool would it be to get that in the background and a big article in the TTOC magazine??!! 8)


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

I think we should find a hand car wash close enough to have clean Ts on the pics... 

@Naresh: thanks for the link in your PM, in now understand why you want to see it :wink:

by the way, do you think you would be able to carry four wheels in the case i would find a cheap and nice set in UK? :roll: 
(because my TT is still wearing its OEM 16"...  )


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, if i can get adam to bring the new team support vehicle. then im sure we can find some space!

Hows it going with locations and recruitment on your forum iceman?


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

i've advised the "responsible for relationship with other clubs"
he said "that's GREAT !!!"

I've called two people who will help me to find all we need for a good meting (places for the shots, places to wash the cars, good roads)

i will work on a few surprises

Xmas and the new year coming makes it pretty slow at the moment


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

OK Sounds good to me!!

Go enjoy your christmas and keep your thinking hat on. Then lets try and Aim for mid jan for some final definates on locations and times. That way gives us plenty of time to recruit.

i have sent you a PM.


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

answered :wink:

Merry Xmas to all of you


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey guys, count me in! I love a good road trip, can't wait to take the TT abroad! I've just read all 6 pages and i'm a definate for an over nighter. By the first page I was thinking Paris with the Eiffel tower and the Arc de Triomphe! Lets do it!! 8)

http://www.paris.org/Monuments/Arc/gifs/arc0.html

http://www.paris.org/Monuments/Eiffel/gifs/eiffel.html


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

at night, the eiffel tower is lighted with blue now


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

GRE608Y said:


> Hey guys, count me in! I love a good road trip, can't wait to take the TT abroad! I've just read all 6 pages and i'm a definate for an over nighter. By the first page I was thinking Paris with the Eiffel tower and the Arc de Triomphe! Lets do it!! 8)
> 
> http://www.paris.org/Monuments/Arc/gifs/arc0.html
> 
> http://www.paris.org/Monuments/Eiffel/gifs/eiffel.html


Your name is now added to the list! 

Just waiting for Iceman and I to get some exact locations together and we shall begin the official post!


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

you can contact via PM at any time if you need a piece of information

i'll try to make it as clear as i can in case you need some locations


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok

I really hope we are all serious about this, because its all about to become very real very quickly!

Fact is, we need to book the boat/train NOW because they get expensive very quickly. Just checked the trains for the morning of the 4th of April and they are all fully booked. We can do a boat the only difference is about 30 Min's. Its still dirt cheap. We can have priority boarding each way for an extra £12 each. Brings the times down.

We need to finalize a few bits, but the main things for now that we need to confirm before booking any boats are the following:

*Methods of Travel*

I personally am happy either getting a boat or train. Some people mentioned they preferred the train. Seems the train is now fully booked for the morning of the 4th. I don't really want to change date as we seem to have a day that suits everyone already. the boat is only an extra 30 minutes, and we are never going to satisfy everyone. So at the hope of trying to make this easy if you could all confirm that really your happy to go with the flow and do what ever we can arrange?

*Day Trippers and Overnighters.*

So far i have the following who would be up for an over night trip:

AmiTT
T7 BNW
Adam RRS 
Redscouse
Dentted
Vspurs
Rustyintegrale
KentishTT
GRE608Y
GreekTT

The following only up for a day trip:

And the following need to let me know:

*Method of payment for Boat and Accomodation*

I am going to try and arrange a block booking for both the accommodation and the boat. I want everyone to be happy with the final price, but also want to make it all easy. Not sure on everyone's views on this, but if it helps, i have paypal and a credit card. I would be happy to take paypal payments and then pay for the whole lot by card. But if people are more comfortable doing it another way then suggestions are welcomed.

Once i know numbers for accommodation and once ClanTT and ourselves have come up with a location we will find a hotel and see what we can do for prices.

*To summarize *

I really wanna get this finalized so right now don't worry about where we are going. Thats not really important as once we are off the boat we can drive anywhere. We are organising locations with ClanTT. We will of course organise a location that the day trippers can get back to england from with out any problems.

Once i know numbers for accommodation and once ClanTT and ourselves have come up with a location we will find a hotel and see what we can do for prices.

right now what i need to know from you is:

*Are you a Day Tripper or an Overnighter?

Are you happy with any form of transport we organise? (boat or train)

How do you feel payment for the boat/train and accommodation is best organised?*

Please answer this post asap. Would like to get the official post up in the next couple of days.

Cheers guys. This should be good!!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Date??

4th of what??

Feb? May?

:roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

April


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ben,

First of all good work, i know the amount of effort something like this takes as i used to do stuff like this on other forums and clubs.

Anyway to answer your questions:

Overnighter
Any Form of Transport will do me
I can pay myself or via Paypal, or any other way

In other words i will mostly go with the flow


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Are you a Day Tripper or an Overnighter? *Overnighter*
> 
> Are you happy with any form of transport we organise? (boat or train) *Yes*
> 
> How do you feel payment for the boat/train and accommodation is best organised? *Happy with PayPal*


Also like to know the 4th of what (when)?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

4th April is good!

I can do Overnighter in April!
Any form of transport is fine by me (Prefer Train)
Pay in anyway you wish!

Good work Ben!

If you need any help, let me know!

:roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Great Response guys!!

Didnt expect it all to be THAT Quick, but it really helps that it has been!

Sorry my post is now edited, 4th of April is the date

V Spurs, Glad to have you on board for the weekend!!! Ive edited you on that list to.]

Really helps when you guys are so easy, so thanks to redscouse and the rest of you for just going with the flow. Makes life alot easier to organise for me!

Cheers again guys!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Ben,

Yep, I'm up for an overnighter x2 (ie double room). Personally I'd prefer the ferry as there's a danger of kerbing wheels when actually getting on the train. Once on it it's fine but it would be remiss of me not to point out the potential pitfalls. Having said that I've never kerbed the wheels on the BMW yet... :roll: :wink:

Another thing is overnight hotel security. I've twice had my car broken into in France and on one occasion all our Christmas presents stolen, so we need to be selective about where to stay. There are some excellent chateaux in France and if we head for the countryside parking should not be a problem.

And just one other thing. As those who were on the London cruise will know, keeping together driving around the city is a nightmare. In Paris it will be ten times worse particularly near the Eiffel Tower and Arc de Triomphe. I've done the Periphique too a few times (like the M25 but again worse) and it is a nightmare unless you know exactly where you're going in advance.

I think some really careful planning will save a lot of headaches later... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Well Rich, I want to keep things under wraps at the moment, but dont worry to much about getting around and it being a nightmare. Chances are we will have some guides from the ClanTT forum and there are a few other hidden surprises up and coming.

I was thinking of an IBIS Hotel somewhere just outside of Paris. Will check what the hotel security is, but we may just have to leave you out side watching the cars!

My preference is the boat, and being the organiser i get to choose. Not only that but the trains on that date are already fully booked. I don't want the same to happen on the boat hence why i wanna get this all finalized!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Driving round the 7 lane island at arc de triumph, trying to follow a load of other cars. F**K dat me thinks lol

Liking the sound of everything else so far, but central Paris :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Well Rich, I want to keep things under wraps at the moment, but dont worry to much about getting around and it being a nightmare. Chances are we will have some guides from the ClanTT forum and there are a few other hidden surprises up and coming.
> 
> I was thinking of an IBIS Hotel somewhere just outside of Paris. Will check what the hotel security is, but we may just have to leave you out side watching the cars!
> 
> My preference is the boat, and being the organiser i get to choose. Not only that but the trains on that date are already fully booked. I don't want the same to happen on the boat hence why i wanna get this all finalized!


Me? Outside?! Are you mad? How much are the IBIS hotels? Have you considered a chateau where we can have some fab food and drink on the night? A lot of them do package deals for bed, breakfast and a set menu dinner. They're normally in wonderful grounds too with fab photo opportunities.

Not trying to steal your thunder but I do believe it was originally me that suggested the France trip and unless you've been you could fall into a nasty tourist trap... :roll:

Cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, Deal done. Rusty is gonna organise accommodation!! Sounds good to me mate!! Saves me a job.

Matt, i hear where your coming from, but its gonna be a great place for some photo ops. We aren't gonna spend the whole day there.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> OK, Deal done. Rusty is gonna organise accommodation!! Sounds good to me mate!! Saves me a job.
> 
> Matt, i hear where your coming from, but its gonna be a great place for some photo ops. We aren't gonna spend the whole day there.


If we slip a copper a few Euro's, we might get an escort into the centre  :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ibis is 69 Euros per night.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> OK, Deal done. Rusty is gonna organise accommodation!! Sounds good to me mate!!


Happy to take a look at this but need to know the plan mate...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

SHould be fine for me, but driving in Paris is Fecking awful, don't do it. Stayed in the ibis around amiens once, was nice, but sounds a better plan doing what rusty suggests.

Looks like the stairs carpet is on hold, I'l break that to the missus later. This all depends on whether I solve that bloody rattle from the rear o/s, still baffling me, still searching for childrens toys incase it's that.

John


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, my best mate has organised his stag do for that weekend and its in.....................VEGAS!!  So looks like I won't make it to this after all, not that I can afford a trip out there anyway! 

Ben don't go [smiley=rifle.gif] me!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Guys, my best mate has organised his stag do for that weekend and its in.....................VEGAS!!  So looks like I won't make it to this after all, not that I can afford a trip out there anyway!
> 
> Ben don't go [smiley=rifle.gif] me!!


You'd turn down France for Vegas?  

Obviously a man who's never been. Vegas is Blackpool in the desert. You'll love it on the first night and from there on you'll get bored. Unless you plan on investing in some 'private entertainment'... :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Naresh said:


> Guys, my best mate has organised his stag do for that weekend and its in.....................VEGAS!!  So looks like I won't make it to this after all, not that I can afford a trip out there anyway!
> 
> Ben don't go [smiley=rifle.gif] me!!


The gun ranges are great, everything from 9mm to fully auto machine pistols


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry guys im out as cant promise I can make it with work commitments :x


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry I have been a bit quiet with this one, have been in the background for the last couple weeks not posting much at all over the xmas period...

back to work tomorrow so will be in the full swing of things again 

I shall start researching Hotels and potential routes tomorrow and start posting ideas before finalising an official post...

amiTT


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Naresh said:


> Guys, my best mate has organised his stag do for that weekend and its in.....................VEGAS!!  So looks like I won't make it to this after all, not that I can afford a trip out there anyway!
> 
> Ben don't go [smiley=rifle.gif] me!!


Naresh i had no doubt you wouldnt be able to make it!! Sme with Suraj!! Dont worry!



Bikerz said:


> Sorry guys im out as cant promise I can make it with work commitments :x


OK well maybe you can let us know nearer the time. I am going to try and arrange bulk bookings for the ferry and accomodation. So last minunte add ins shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah i'll probably confirm nearer the time.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm up for this (x2), day trip or overnighter fine by me


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Brilliant!

Name added to the list.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Ben, forgot to say I'm a x2, if that makes any difference


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Any going alone and wants to take a passenger?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Any going alone and wants to take a passenger?


Depends........ are you Female, blonde hot and single? :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Any going alone and wants to take a passenger?


Bikers i would be happy to take a passenger! Aslong as you dont mind me smoking!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Any going alone and wants to take a passenger?
> ...


Adam is going to be so upset, you promised to take him


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I dont mind taking adam, but i thought we where gonna use his car as our "Support" car!  In which case Bikerz, Amz will have a free space!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> I dont mind taking adam, but i thought we where gonna use his car as our "Support" car!  In which case Bikerz, Amz will have a free space!


Yeah, he's supposed to bringing all our luggage, spare parts, refreshments and towing the massage parlour behind him... :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Tbh with the size of it he could bring spare springs, arbs, spare tyres etc. All fit in his boot :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

good call, I guess with all his disposable cash, he can supply the parts too :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Any going alone and wants to take a passenger?
> ...


Lol was was after a offer from the above :lol: :roll: Hey im not even taht fusy as long as she nice, and single


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Any going alone and wants to take a passenger?
> ...


Cheers that would be great esspecialy as u come past my house on the way 

Im happy to be in backup car, il get my boiler suit on and dig my tools out. :lol:

Cheers.

Sheldon


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Bikers,

Not that its a problem, id probably enjoy the company in the car, But how come you dont want to drive?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

OK Guys.

We are getting there!!!!

Few more questions.

What time do you think is ok to head off from Calais? Obviously the earlier in the morning the cheaper and the more time we have in france. My thinking was something similar to the below. But if everyone feels that's way to early to get to Dover than we can look at later bookings. But the price does goes up by £15-£20 for later bookings. The same goes for the way home on the 5th. Except this time the later we get on the cheaper it is. Here are the times i was going for. Let me know your views!

Bare in mind I'm trying to keep costs to a minimum so we can have as many people as possible!

*Outbound:*

Either:

Departs Dover 07:45 Arrives in Calais 10:15 (local time) *£55*

*or *

Departs Dover 08:30 Arrives in Calais 11:00 (local time) *£55*

*Return:*

Either

Departs Calais 16:55 Arrives in Dover 17:25 (local time) *£40*

*or *

Departs Calais 18:25 Arrives in Dover 18:55 (local time) *£50*

We can also looking at priority boarding, although with so many of us I'm not sure we should bother! Its another £12 each way for priority boarding and basically it just means your first on the boat and first off. Its hardly a time consuming process getting off the boat either way!

PS. Rich you old tart, can you PM me your email so we can start sorting out the accomodation side of things!

Cheers guys!!!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I want to spend as much time there as possible, so early in, late out... May be a tenner more, but hey, its gonna be worth it


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> PS. Rich you old tart, can you PM me your email so we can start sorting out the accomodation side of things!


Cheeky fecker! I need to know the planned itinerary before looking at this. My email addy is [email protected]

Cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Email sent rich.

Cheers.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't think the extra £24 is needed for priority tbh.

Early on is fine, dont care. Coming back if I stayed over I couldn't come back really late as in work on Monday and have to drive back to the midlands. If I came back Sat night its not an issue.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Bikers,
> 
> Not that its a problem, id probably enjoy the company in the car, But how come you dont want to drive?


Just dont feel comfortable driving abroad. I have always wanted to experience others driving the car who are more used to it so i can see how it behaves. Being only 21 I dont think im covered driving abroad on my incurnace policy


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > I dont mind taking adam, but i thought we where gonna use his car as our "Support" car!  In which case Bikerz, Amz will have a free space!
> ...


that is great news for me... 

i'm looking for new wheels for my car so that i'd be able to save on shipping thanks to you guys :lol:

Ok, so the clan TT is working on different projects for you

I know that driving in Paris will be awful, but if you want to have pics of the eiffel tower and/or other monuments,
that will be the price to pay

Concerning your arrival and departure (from France), i'd say that it will take you approx 3 hours to arrive to Paris (or by there depending on our meeting point)
so keeping that in mind, i'd recommend you to arrive as early as possible and to leave as late as you can

I'm really happy to see the great numer of TTs that will come :mrgreen:

Regards from France

David


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ben, im happy to go with the flow, but id like to see it as an early start with late coming back on the Saturday


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh f*****g s**t!!!! I want my TT back. I would of loved to come on this!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Regards as always,

Martin


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Mac,

Ads doesnt have one and he is coming!! We would LOVE to have you!! Seeing as i havent managed to meet you yet!! Come with!!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

mac1967 said:


> Oh f*****g s**t!!!! I want my TT back. I would of loved to come on this!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Regards as always,
> 
> Martin


You can be a passenger in my car Martin, would be great to see you again!


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi guys and girls,

Just managed to finish the 10 pages of this topic.

I am in for either a one day trip or an overnighter (please count 2, me and my gf).

As far as I understood (please correct me if I am wrong) we are off on the 4th of April for France (most likely Paris) either for a day trip or overnighter.

Also I would prefer boat as it is more comfy and about the payment, any way would do. I have a paypal account as well if that's needed.

Just a quick question (although it might be silly)... are you bringing along your girlfriends, partners, wifes, etc? I don't wanna bring my girlfriend along, us talking constantly about cars and mods and her getting bored and annoyed. Then again I might be totally mistaken as I have no idea what you guys talk about during your meetings, it will be my first one with a club!!!

Thanks and sorry for the questions if I offended anyone.

Regards,
Chris.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

amiTT said:


> mac1967 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh f*****g s**t!!!! I want my TT back. I would of loved to come on this!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Excellent mate!!!

I'm at work now so busy as hell, but I'll read this properly for the details later and give you a call.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

GreekTT said:


> Thanks and sorry for the questions if I offended anyone.


I'm truly offended!

lol

Its a good question. I've done both before, depends what the majority do tbh. Its not all car talk though. I'd say alot is more pub talk, putting the world to rights, moaning about stuff etc

Ok Ben. I've looked and whetehr you know this or not its actually Easter hols for me. (1st day of). So with that in mind I will be coming for the overnighter!!! 

Only thing I'm daunted by tbh is the driving in central Paris, the rest I'm thoroughly looking fwd to.


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

to all: if you don't want to drive in Paris, just let us know and we'll find something else :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is this def going to be the 4th. Just at work and talking about how I was looking fwd to it. My friend then points out that its a very close friends wedding that day.

Pissed off isn't the word. Looking unlikely now unless there is any chance it can be the following weekend, but I'm guessing we are way past being able to move it...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> Hi guys and girls,
> 
> Just managed to finish the 10 pages of this topic.
> 
> ...


Its an overnighter for sure. I have added you to the list!! Will be good to meet you!! I work in southgate and my entire office is greek!!! (not that that has any relevance what so ever!)

Some are bringing partners and some arent! Its entirely up to you, but it wont be just mod/car talk!! As Matt said we tend to talk about everything at the meets!

Looking forward to meeting you.



Hark said:


> Is this def going to be the 4th. Just at work and talking about how I was looking fwd to it. My friend then points out that its a very close friends wedding that day.
> 
> Pissed off isn't the word. Looking unlikely now unless there is any chance it can be the following weekend, but I'm guessing we are way past being able to move it...


Man i am truly gutted! Was looking forward to having all the known forum members there. Cant your mate move his wedding!  Or how about throwing a sicky that weekend  No one wants a sick person at their wedding! Its such a hassle to go and change the dates now mate as we have some many confirmations. Really sorry as i would love to have had you there!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yer I figured it was pretty much a guaranteed date but figured it was worth asking as I'm gutted tbh. The girl at work (her wedding) says to go and she won't have any hard feelings, but she came to mine two days before Christmas so feel a bit stuck.

I know what my other half will say if I voice the idea of blowing of the wedding for a 'car thing.'


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Names for the tour please??!! something a little more exciting than "Ben and Amitts Next Meet"

Official UK To France Tour 2009?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Names for the tour please??!! something a little more exciting than "Ben and Amitts Next Meet"
> 
> Official UK To France Tour 2009?


EntenTTe Cordiale...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Duck Fest 2009


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Wallsendmag are you coming?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

T7 BNW said:


> Wallsendmag are you coming?


I wish [smiley=bigcry.gif] bit of a trek from here


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag are you coming?
> ...


Come down south the night before. Someone will put you up... :roll:

I would but I don't know you and you're a scary northerner that likes the hooligan game :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Agreed, I'm sure if some of the southerners wanna come down the night before we can find somewhere for you to stay... I mean there is a nice bus shelter at the end of my road... 

Seriously though. Sure we could


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

We've got two empty rooms, but a bit of a detour to get here. If anyone wants to they are more than welcome.

Missus says no single women, but sometimes life doesn't work out quite how you want it to :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> I mean there is a nice bus shelter at the end of my road...


That means you'll have to park your car and the dustbins in the road...

Pull yourself together... :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Missus says no single women, but sometimes life doesn't work out quite how you want it to :lol:


How about married women on their own? :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> How about married women on their own? :wink:


That would be 8) too

Ben, how many we got for this at the mo? Any chance you could update the attendees?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > How about married women on their own? :wink:
> ...


I think the bells are ringing and an assembly will be called shortly... :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

OK... so its been a while coming. Its taken a lot of effort, and its helped that you guys have made it pretty easy. Trust me this is gonna be a good event.

Here it is!!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130495


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > T7 BNW said:
> ...


tbh been to France 07 and 08 in the TT 5000 miles is enough for a while


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

edited


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I will be at the Nurbergring on Sunday 26th April, when you have finshed in Paris, why not take a detour north :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im free in April anytme at the min . Busy at north west 200 in IRE May 14-17th


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I can and will be coming if it goes ahead on the 4th April.......... however if moved to the 24th April i cannot attend due to work commitments


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yer thats the first weekend back at work. I'm free every weekend except the 4th lol

It has to fit most people though mate, if that is the 4th then so be it. Maybe a poll?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

To many people have already sorted the 4th out for work commitments etc. Sorry we cant change the dates. Its a shame as i know some people would only be able to make it on the 25 but its the same with the 4th. Some people can only make it on the 4th.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] oh well........ 25th would be ok, but cant do the 4th ...

last trip to France in a TT cruise was awesome


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry Wak. Would love to have had you there! Hark too! Im sure you woulda come in handy should someone need any roadside assitance! 

Unfortunatly we have a few people who have already comitted who cant make the later date.


----------

